# Organic Gardening In Nicosia



## rosenylund (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a very nice verandah garden developing. I'm having a hard time finding good organic compost. Can anyone suggest where I can get non-chemical, organic compost and manure. Also, I'd like to get a worm composting system going. Where can I get worms?

Thank you,
Rose


----------



## rosenylund (Feb 17, 2011)

*Organic gardening?*

I notice that many people have read my question but no responses, yet. I wonder if this means there ARE people interested in organic gardening. Pleases email if you you would like to find resources and information about organic gardening and organic gardening resources. 

Thanks,
Rose


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

rosenylund said:


> I notice that many people have read my question but no responses, yet. I wonder if this means there ARE people interested in organic gardening. Pleases email if you you would like to find resources and information about organic gardening and organic gardening resources.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rose


I'm confused
You post asking about compost and worms and now you are offering information
If you have information about resources etc why are you asking about compost and worms, surely you must know where to get them?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

rosenylund said:


> I have a very nice verandah garden developing. I'm having a hard time finding good organic compost. Can anyone suggest where I can get non-chemical, organic compost and manure. Also, I'd like to get a worm composting system going. Where can I get worms?
> 
> Thank you,
> Rose


the people I know who compost get their worms from the ground. there are people who drive around selling manure


----------



## rosenylund (Feb 17, 2011)

*less confusing?*

I don't have information. I have no idea where to get compost or worms. I have visited many garden supply stores in Nicosia, and they all have the same chemical products, peat moss and poor quality potting soil. 

But, Cyprus has good soil conditions and lots of farms. There must be a way to buy manure, compost and worms. 

Since no one replied to my post but many people read it, I thought I might be able to connect with other people interested in this topic. If so, maybe we could work together to find resources. Two heads are better than one, right?

--Rose


----------



## rosenylund (Feb 17, 2011)

*Not exactly composting...*

It's not exactly traditional composting that I wish to do. I only have a small verandah and no access to a proper yard. So, I cannot make a traditional compost bin. Instead, I'm making a vermicompost (or worm compost), which is an excellent alternative for apartment dwellers. I've had a lot of success with this in the past. It's great for the environment and your household plants. It cuts down on methane in the land fill and you don't need to buy expensive and harmful chemicals for your plants. Plus, it's a great education for my nieces and nephews. 

It's really simple and inexpensive. If you're interested, see visit the website of Virginia Technical University: pubs.ext.vt.edu/442/442-005/442-005.html

Since I don't have a yard, I can't dig up worms! 

I haven't seen a truck of compost, but I'll keep my eyes pealed. But, I only need a bucketful...

Thanks for the response!
-Rose


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi 
When I studied Horticulture in the UK we made our own worm compost bins as a project and if I remember rightly the worms we used were sent through the post from a supplier in the UK. We also tried with common garden worms but the results were not as good. You can get worms in the UK from fishing shops (used for live bait when fishing) so this might be the way to get some in Cyprus.

Peat Compost is organic but its just not sustainable as it is formed over thousands of years. 
Organic gardening is good especially if you are growing food products but if you are only growing plants for visual appeal then why not use a chemical feed IF thats all that is available.

There are lots of different organic feeds and composts some of which should be available in Cyprus.

Hope that helps


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cliveost said:


> Hi
> When I studied Horticulture in the UK we made our own worm compost bins as a project and if I remember rightly the worms we used were sent through the post from a supplier in the UK. We also tried with common garden worms but the results were not as good. You can get worms in the UK from fishing shops (used for live bait when fishing) so this might be the way to get some in Cyprus.
> 
> Peat Compost is organic but its just not sustainable as it is formed over thousands of years.
> ...



I have been trying to remember where I got worms from when I had a worm composter years ago and you reminded me. I got mine from a fishing tackle shop because the type of worm used for fishing is t he best for composters. As there are a lot of fishermen here I am sure there would be shops that sell live bait worms.
The liquid that oozed out of the bottom of the composter when diluted was fantastic liquid feed for the plants.


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi 

Exactly right it is the liquid in the bottom that you want to feed the plants with it is a great plant food.


----------



## rosenylund (Feb 17, 2011)

*Good idea!*

Thank you for the information. I had the same experience as you did with worms. I bought them in the mail and they were great. It doesn't seem likely that there are people mailing worms around Cyprus  You're probably right about the fishing shops, although I did read that not all fishing bait worms are good for worm composting. I'll give it a try!

I'm growing some veggies and some house plants. I could by the chemicals, but I really like the idea of recycling my food waste.

A friend told me that you can buy endemic species through the forestry service at the botanical garden located in Athalassa Park. I'm going to investigate on Monday to see if they might have some inisghts. 

--Rose


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

if you take advantage of the local food Cyprus has to offer you'll find that you will have a insane amount of orange peel, banana peel, eaten apples, celery tops to throw out to the rubbish each day, 
so my question is why BUY soil why not dig a hole in your garden and dump that stuff down and your soil should be super nutritious after a while?

more of a question than answer as I have no experience, but I think I saw someone doing that in a TV show or something once.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> if you take advantage of the local food Cyprus has to offer you'll find that you will have a insane amount of orange peel, banana peel, eaten apples, celery tops to throw out to the rubbish each day,
> so my question is why BUY soil why not dig a hole in your garden and dump that stuff down and your soil should be super nutritious after a while?
> 
> more of a question than answer as I have no experience, but I think I saw someone doing that in a TV show or something once.


You cant just bury that sort of stuff and get good soil. It needs composting in a compost bin. The quickest and most efficient way is with a worm composter as the original poster is wanting to create. You get nutritious liquid compost feed oozing out of the bottom and after a while good crumbly compost to dig into your soil.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

aha so that's how it works, gotcha


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

a little late but I was just surfing around and saw this listing on cyprusspirit.com:

"Evi Holroyd: Evi’s Worm Works - Find out why the Earth loves worms! Pioneering worm composting products and information in Cyprus. How we can recycle food scraps into natural fertiliser. eviswormworks.com 99-756424, [email protected] "

Unfortunately the url is just a landing page so I would call to get more info.


----------

